# Forum search?



## dcdan (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

No matter what search terms I use nothing can be found. Is it just me getting old?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 30, 2014)

I noticed this the other day as well, haven't tried since then but just did and seeing the same problem still.


----------



## dcdan (Jul 30, 2014)

So good news is I am not alone, now there are two of us


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup, it seems like I'm having the same problems too.


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess no one looks at vpsboard's twitter eh? 
 



> Search function is a bit messed up right now while I work on getting the Sphinx configuration working properly... Will update when fixed.


https://twitter.com/vpsBoard/status/493268700368097280


----------



## dcdan (Jul 30, 2014)

Twitter, what is that?


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 30, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Twitter, what is that?


something that bandwagonhost doesn't uses


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah proper notice should have been made on here, not just Twitter....  It has been several days this issue.

Something busted with Sphinx on a reboot.  Cryptic bug / issue and Mann has been poking at it.

Probably about time to fresh install Sphinx and start over


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 30, 2014)

Probably about time for VPSBoard members to file a class action lawsuit against MannDude and the Sphinx Search developers for mental anguish and emotional distress.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Sphinx being busted sure made it a long day for me, yesterday.

Resorted to the old Google track and trace method in seach:

site:vpsboard.com  term_I_want to search


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Sphinx being busted sure made it a long day for me, yesterday.
> 
> Resorted to the old Google track and trace method in seach:
> 
> site:vpsboard.com  term_I_want to search


_Resorted?_ That's literally the only way I ever search VPSBoard. Sphinx, IP.Board default, whatever. They're all pretty much junk compared to Google with the site: operator.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> _Resorted?_ That's literally the only way I ever search VPSBoard. Sphinx, IP.Board default, whatever. They're all pretty much junk compared to Google with the site: operator.


I detest Google.   Good on search like the alaphabet entities wanted, but horrible on data retention, logging, etc.

So...

I just realized that startpage.com (privacy oriented search engine) uses Google (which I knew) and accepts and functions with the site:vpsboard search_term   command....

So now, yeah, that's how I will tiptoe around Gaggle.


----------



## drmike (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's my direct link others can use, shortcut, etc.


```
https://startpage.com/do/search?q=site:vpsboard.com
```


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, sorry. Sort of forgot about this.

Sphinx died after a server reboot and I had to reach out for some assistance. I'll switch it back to the old search method (which sort of sucks) until sphinx is sorted out.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2014)

I will try to get this resolved tonight, though for now I have enabled the 'traditional search' which ships stock with IPB, although it's pretty poor.

Sorry about that!


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 30, 2014)

Why not add google custom search engine and forum default ? That's what I do for my forums = offer both


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 30, 2014)

eva2000 said:


> Why not add google custom search engine


why not =  the same reason the site uses piwik not google analytics...


----------



## dcdan (Jul 30, 2014)

I personally prefer having a native search function by default (no Google), otherwise how are you going to search for last posts mentioning company names? I know you can play with settings @ google (ie select timeframe for search) but it does not always work as expected.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 10, 2014)

Sort of forgot about this. Sphinx is now used as the search method once again.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 10, 2014)

I had the same problem, but thought it was just me lol, i should of said something and gotten all the snappy response lol.


----------

